# Vendors at Repticon Baltimore?



## adamm (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm new to the hobby and I plan to go to the Baltimore Repticon this coming weekend (specifically Sunday, 1/22). I'm not in the market for frogs yet, but I hope to get some plants and springtails and check out what the frog options look like. Does anyone have recommended vendors for plants there? I'm mainly looking for 2 neoregelias and 1 tillandsia, so I'm imagining that I'll have quite a few choices, but I'd like some insight into any options that others have been really happy with and/or keep going back to. Thanks!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Probably won't be a lot of plant vendors...Josh's Frogs will have some plants, and Tropical Visions (Captain Ron, here on DB) usually has some too.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

adamm said:


> I'm new to the hobby and I plan to go to the Baltimore Repticon this coming weekend (specifically Sunday, 1/22). I'm not in the market for frogs yet, but I hope to get some plants and springtails and check out what the frog options look like. Does anyone have recommended vendors for plants there? I'm mainly looking for 2 neoregelias and 1 tillandsia, so I'm imagining that I'll have quite a few choices, but I'd like some insight into any options that others have been really happy with and/or keep going back to. Thanks!


For those that wish to reply to the OP, please exchange information that could be considered vendor feedback through PM.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Get there early, broms go quick. The nicest will be gone sat morning, but most vendors try to hold a few for day 2

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## adamm (Dec 29, 2016)

Erikb3113 said:


> Get there early, broms go quick. The nicest will be gone sat morning, but most vendors try to hold a few for day 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


I ended up going Sat. afternoon, and I left happy, haha. It's been a while since I've gone to a show, so it was nice to get back to that. And, silly newbie observation - man, subadult pdfs are SMALL. Can't wait for my vivarium to settle in so I can get some.


----------

